# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  implmenter un moteur

## khenissi

Bonjour
je veux implmenter un moteur de jeux comme, j'utilise c++ et code blockes comme IDE.

MA question.. quelle type de "projects" je choisi pour implmenter mon moteur.. il existe plusieurs type de project sous code blocks (consol application,AVR project,code::blocks plagin,DLL,Static lib....)
merci d'avance

----------


## Ange_blond

Heuu le prend pas mal, vraiment hein, mais si tu sais pas quel projet choisir j'aurais tendance a dire que faire un moteur complet n'est pas a ta porte...

Maintenant que c'est dit, perso je commencerais avec un projet console, puis une fois que les bases sont bonnes, tu vire le main() et tu en fait un projet lib (statique, ou dynamique peut importe, selon les cas les deux peuvent etre interessants donc autant garder les deux)

bon courage

----------

